# ثلاثى بيوتيل الفوسفات



## على منصورى (26 يوليو 2012)

اسال عن مواصفات ثلاثى بيوتيل الفوسفات واستخدامه كمنظف للدهون والزيوت اللزجة مع هيدروسيد الصوديوم اللى عندو معلومة ما يبخل علي بيها .:82::34::83::82:


----------



## Marwan ebrahim (26 فبراير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## احمد ربيع (19 مارس 2013)

موضوع جميل فعلا


----------

